# Glass Tanks Bad for new tortoises adjusting?



## herbiethetortoise (Dec 30, 2013)

I got a small Russian tortoise two days ago and we put a background on the back of his tank, and he seem to sit there and always stare at it as if he thinks he could walk right through it (he really wants to escape). My tortoise hasn't been eating or drinking, and I read online that glass tanks can be bad for adjusting tortoises because it stresses them because they just want to get out so bad, and they can't. I also read that you should put a 2-3 inch strip of a solid color in front of the background to teach them that they cannot get out. Should I do this stuff, and is my tortoises stressed out because of the glass and the background?


----------



## tort_luv_5055 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Glass Tanks Bad for new tortoises adjusting?*



herbiethetortoise said:


> I got a small Russian tortoise two days ago and we put a background on the back of his tank, and he seem to sit there and always stare at it as if he thinks he could walk right through it (he really wants to escape). My tortoise hasn't been eating or drinking, and I read online that glass tanks can be bad for adjusting tortoises because it stresses them because they just want to get out so bad, and they can't. I also read that you should put a 2-3 inch strip of a solid color in front of the background to teach them that they cannot get out. Should I do this stuff, and is my tortoises stressed out because of the glass and the background?



Hi and Congratulations on your RT! Would you mind posting a picture of the background? 
How big is your tortoise and your tank?

Your tank might be the problem.
Is it too small? This might be why he is trying to escape. 

As far as adjusting, my hatchling tortoise is in a 30 gallon tank and he is doing fine. Eating drinking and pooping. He is perfectly healthy. I also have a desert background in his tank, and he has never had problems with it. I put a strip of duck tape around the bottom of the tank so he couldn't see out. From my personal experience, I would suggest you do these things to help him feel more secure. Glass Tanks are great for maintaining humidity, so I bought it for that reason. I doubt he is stressed from the background. Its probably from being able to see out, wanting to get out, trying, not being able to, and not understanding why. They don't get glass. They just don't. Cute but not the brightest when it comes to that stuff. Silly little guys they are, bonking their little noses on the glass, trying to get out... Oh well. We just have to work with it.  good luck!


----------



## Tom (Dec 30, 2013)

Glass tanks are fine but they need to be large enough. What size is your Russian and what size tank is it?

The colored bulb is likely messing with his head too. I wouldn't use those. Use a regular day light flood bulb instead, and unless you live inside a refrigerator, your Russian does not need night heat.

There is a care sheet at the top of the Russian page.


----------



## bigred (Dec 30, 2013)

If your tortoise is very small you want to make sure he is warm enough. You also want to make sure your substrate is 4 or 5 inches deep so the tort can burrow down


----------



## herbiethetortoise (Dec 31, 2013)

My tank is 40 gallons, it's definetly big enough for a little tort like him. I will try the duct tape idea. Thanks! I attached a picture of his tank, but you cannot see him in it because he is currently trying to hibernate.


----------



## wellington (Dec 31, 2013)

I would switch the substrate to something easier for him to dig into, like dirt or coconut coir. Also, he needs a hide to go into.


----------



## hlim18 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tortoise tends to rub there noses on the glass, which hurts their nose, I put a small strip to cover the bottom of the glass, so that the tortoise will stop bumping on the glass.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 31, 2013)

herbiethetortoise said:


> My tank is 40 gallons, it's definetly big enough for a little tort like him. I will try the duct tape idea. Thanks! I attached a picture of his tank, but you cannot see him in it because he is currently trying to hibernate.



When measuring a glass aquarium, it goes by how tall the sides are. So a 40 gallon tank means your tank is quite tall. A tortoise needs more floor space. A 40 gallon aquarium is nowhere near big enough for a Russian tortoise. You keep referring to your 'small' tortoise. Russian tortoises are a small species. Yes, the tortoise is small, but he is also almost full grown. He's not a baby. Full grown Russian tortoises wander over very large areas. It is hard-wired into them to wander. Now you're keeping him in a small space. He's stressed out because he's contained. He's not worried about the background. He's staying in one spot because he's stressed/bummed. No, he's not trying to hibernate. He's sitting in the corner staring into space because he has given up. 

Please read the care sheet shown in the "important threads" at the top of the Russian section on the Forum, and make adjustments to your tortoise's living conditions while he's still able to recover.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> herbiethetortoise said:
> 
> 
> > My tank is 40 gallons, it's definetly big enough for a little tort like him. I will try the duct tape idea. Thanks! I attached a picture of his tank, but you cannot see him in it because he is currently trying to hibernate.
> ...



+1!!!!

Yvonne is spot on here. An adult Russian should be in about a 4x8 indoor space, or even bigger outdoors if you can.


----------

